
Press a Button and This Plane Lands Itself - Bostonian
https://www.wsj.com/articles/press-a-button-and-this-plane-lands-itself-11595044800
======
sparker72678
The collection of technology working together for this system is really
impressive. Hopefully it ends up saving lives, especially in General Aviation,
where it's most likely to be used.

